# clutch springs



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

contacted EPI about primary ad secondary springs for my prairie 360, and they suggested almond secondary, and either pink or red primary. what are your thoughts on these.. I trail ride and mud ride. 


Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

almond is good. dunno about red primary though. not familure with it. pink is good though


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have Almound Pri/Sec from EPI, Have 3 Hours on them. I will Sell For $40


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You have one of each in almond? I dont think the almond primary would be good for trail, but the secondary would.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Remember guys, this is a 360...not a 750. I'd be carfull on the primary...say pink or Maroon. Almond secondary might be ok though. Wouldn't go much more though.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> You have one of each in almond? I dont think the almond primary would be good for trail, but the secondary would.


 Yes, Almound is one Step up from Maroon


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. Yeah that might be too much stall for trail especially on a 360.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Think I am gonna go with almond and pink


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mudder02 said:


> Think I am gonna go with almond and pink


Make sure you get Pink Primary and Almond Secondary.....and not the other way around. It should work well with your 26's wont really have any noticeable stall....maybe a tiny bit.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

One question? What is getting these springs gonna do for me? and I am thinking about going to 27's in future. will these still be ok for that.. I am clueless on all this stuff..

SO glad I found this site.. eveyone is so helpful


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they will still be fine for 27's. The secondary spring should help the bottom end. Give you back a little torque you lost by going to bigger tires.


----------

